# Movies only YOU hate



## Victim (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay, the 'movies only YOU liked' thread is off to a good start. So let's look at the other side. What movies do everyone else think are great and you don't like?

Mine:

Spiderman 3 - REALLY boring.

American Psycho - many people think this is the deepest thing since the Marianas trench, but I thought it was complete crap.

I'm sure I'll think of more, but this is a start.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

Team America - I tried so hard to like that. 
Gosford Park - ugh. 
HurlyBurly - wtf.


----------



## bexy (Oct 24, 2008)

Team America also..

Titanic...well actually I won't even bring myself to watch it. I just know I hate it!

Sweeney Todd....shame, as I love Tim Burton but what a pile of crap.

Lord of the Rings...Snooooooooze

Oh and multiple horror films. I think you gotta be sick and twisted to write, and to enjoy films like Saw or Hostel....


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, lets see........

American Beauty - HATE the ending, hate hate hate hate

Meet the Parents and the sequel - hate movies where people get humiliated all the time

Moulin Rouge - the anachronistic music/setting really bothered me and Nicole Kidman needs to eat a burger

Any movie that stars Jack Nicholson. I just can't stand him, can't watch him in any part in any movie.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Team America also..
> 
> Titanic...well actually I won't even bring myself to watch it. I just know I hate it!
> 
> ...



Oh.....

I dislike most Made For Tv movies,and I just lost it with Titanic-It's so BORING that if I ever see it EVER again,I might just eat myself! :eat1:


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 24, 2008)

The Austin Powers series. Don't get it, don't find it funny and Mike Myers is highly overrated, IMO.

I like Adam Sandler when he's playing a "regular" guy, but the movies where he puts on some ridiculous accent (Waterboy, Little Nicky) and acts like an idiot?.. PASS!...

ALL movies with Chris Farley. Never cared for him or his schtick.

Hmm... I sense an SNL theme here! LOL!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2008)

I friggin HATE Titanic.:bow:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Sweeney Todd....shame, as I love Tim Burton but what a pile of crap.



I hear you - I so wanted to love that movie, but it just.wasn't.good.


----------



## Aireman (Oct 24, 2008)

I just LOVE women who hated Titanic!


----------



## Aireman (Oct 24, 2008)

I just LOVE women who hated Titanic!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2008)

Pirates of the Caribbean 3. Tried to do so much and ended up collapsing on itself.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 24, 2008)

pirates of the caribbean movies
talladega nights
monsters inc.
charlie and the chocolate factory
probably all the ben stiller movies... except heavyweights haha. 

uh. there are probably more.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 24, 2008)

A CHRISTMAS STORY!!! I am forced to watch it year after year, most years more than once. I despise it.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2008)

Aireman said:


> I just LOVE women who hated Titanic!



Yep and that friggin song "My heart will go on"

I just wanna smash something when I hear that peice of crap.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2008)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 24, 2008)

Juno 

Could just not get into it, there was nothing I liked about it on a whole


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 24, 2008)

Forgive me if this sounds like an insane rant.

ET creeps me out. Not the film, not the cute little guy on screen; but the phenomenon and the way people responded, as if they had been slipped some drug by the Scientologists or something. The film is not bad. But the reverence with which it was treated made me want to hurl. It's as if I were sitting in a room full of people watching Entertainment Tonight (an unconcious reference to ET! oh my God) and everyone starts acting as though it's profundity and Mary Hart is Albert Einstein. It leaves me wondering if maybe I am in a parallel universe. What is in the drinking water... are people nuts?

I particularly dislike the pompous "you are witnessing something great and profound" pounding music at the end, telling you that this is great and important art. John Williams is one of my favourite film music composers, but if something is worthy of respect you don't need to have someone smack you in the head to tell you. 

It's not, I repeat a horrible film, so much as a film with an unhealthy attitude about itself, that people buy into. There are other films that do this, but usually they get away with it because of what they bring to the table. _Gandhi_ wants you to think that it's an event, and so it is, even if it is also very pompous; but I will forgive it and Mr Attenborough because --hello-- we're talking about the 20th century's answer to Jesus. _Ben Hur_ likewise because JC is right there, seen from behind; I've seen that film a zillion times and will always love it. And _Spartacus_ too is very pompous.

But ET? go home little guy....!


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 25, 2008)

The Passion Of The Christ.


ps I made a slayer fan vid to raining blood from the crucifixion scene and got banned from youtube, LULZ!


----------



## Victim (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me. ET sucked majorly.


----------



## Deven (Oct 25, 2008)

Victim said:


> American Psycho - many people think this is the deepest thing since the Marianas trench, but I thought it was complete crap.
> 
> I never thought it was meant to be deep. It's just a parody on the yuppie culture. The book is better, but a little boring at points. There were literally 3 pages devoted to his exercise and eating habits in the morning.



My movie picks that I hated:

*The Village-* I just couldn't get into it. It really pissed me off.

*Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle* - Yeah...there's enough stoner movies out there...I find it funny that the one is one House now.

*Aeon Flux* - I am a HUGE fan of the cartoon series. The movie completely sucked, but everyone I know liked it a lot.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 25, 2008)

Fight Club...but it takes a lot to get me to watch something with Brad Pitt in it anyway. Can't stand that guy.


----------



## dragorat (Oct 25, 2008)

*Any of today's so called horror movies.I think it's scarier to see the begining action of a killing then cut to either a shot of the body or room after or a completely different scene making you wonder...is HE/SHE dead or not?I also agree about Titanic or any other film with Leo the louse....I'm sure there are more but this is all for now.*


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 25, 2008)

Lost in Translation. UGH!! :doh: I wanted to reach through the screen and throttle them both. Every 2 minutes I was yelling (thank goodness it was on DVD at my house!) STOP FUCKING COMPLAINING AND GO THE HELL HOME IF YOU'RE SO FRIGGIN UNHAPPY!!! I swear my blood pressure goes up just thinking about that God awful movie.

OH! And the Lakehouse...what a stupid movie. Total waste of time.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 25, 2008)

Walk Hard 

 making fun of Johnny Cash, even if you're not directly making fun of him, is in extremely poor taste and not one step towards funny. I watched about 8 minutes of this movie, and wanted to vomit. Walk the Line is such an amazing movie, spoofing this was a terrible idea.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 25, 2008)

Juno. sdkjfbkhf I HATED that movie.


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Titanic - A night to remember is a million times better
Sweeny Todd - so boring, i was looking forward to it so much 
Lost In Translation - NOTHING HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 25, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite. WHAT THE HELL, people. My God, how that sucked.


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Napoleon Dynamite. WHAT THE HELL, people. My God, how that sucked.



I have never seen it, and I never plan to as it looks so so so bad.


----------



## toni (Oct 25, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Napoleon Dynamite. WHAT THE HELL, people. My God, how that sucked.



Agreed! I don't get why so many people made a big deal over it


My pick is Pulp Fiction.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 25, 2008)

Legends of the Fall...

After watching it, I feel like I might as well go jump off a cliff somewhere.

And it's Joe's favorite movie. Oy.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 25, 2008)

Fargo, bored the hell out of me...
Blair Witch Project, I would have walked out of the theatre after the first 30mins, but I was with a group of people...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 25, 2008)

luscious_lulu said:


> Blair Witch Project, I would have walked out of the theatre after the first 30mins, but I was with a group of people...



Oh totally... I have no desire to watch a movie that has nothing interesting happen in it until the last 30 seconds.

Waste of time!


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Oh.....
> 
> I dislike most Made For Tv movies,and I just lost it with Titanic-It's so BORING that if I ever see it EVER again,I might just eat myself! :eat1:



Sorry hun lol. I am used to saying that to my best friend, who is obsessed with sick horror movies!! Each to their own of course! I just can't get horror....I'm an ickle scaredy cat. Miaow.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh my...there are SO many rotten movies out there that I don't know where to begin. So, I think I'll comment on the ones mentioned already:

Spider-Man 3: Tried to do way too much and failed miserably. The movie is a mess and doesn't make a lick of sense.

American Psycho: Great book, rotten movie

Team America: Utterly retarded and I can't believe I paid to see it.

Gosford Park: If this is the movie I'm thinking of, I literally nodded off in the theatre while watching it and realized I hadn't missed very much.

Titanic: Okay, I work in a public library with a majority of women. Take one guess at what a hellish year I had in 1997 having to listen to various female co-workers going on and on and on and on about Leonardo DiCaprio, that shitty movie and the even shittier, insipid music. Yes, that was a bad year. It was a movie which looked "pretty", thanks to millions of dollars in special effects but it was one of the most overrated pieces of crap I've ever seen.

Sweeny Todd: Haven't seen it yet and apparently I haven't missed anything.

Lord of the Rings trilogy: I'm a big Tolkien geek. The movies were "good" but lacked the depth and sophistication of the books.

Saw/Hostel: Okay, the evil killer in "Saw" died in the THIRD movie! The fact that people are currently paying admissions to see a FIFTH movie tells me how messed up the horror movie genre really is. The fact that people want to pay and watch people get tortured is also sad. Torture plots aren't horror movies, torture plots just make for...I dunno, ugly and depressing movies.

While I'm on the subject of horror movies, I'm fed up with all the crappy American remakes of better Asian horror movies. They all stink! Track down the originals and read the subtitles. Asians "get" horror movies. There hasn't been a decent major American horror movie made in ages.

American Beauty: What an overrated piece of crap.

Moulin Rouge: Ditto!

Austin Powers: The first movie was an amusing idea and didn't need 2 sequels.

Adam Sandler: I've never found him funny

Chris Farley: He was never funny either.

Pirates of the Caribbean: WAY over-written! I would've pruned the nonsense out of all three movies and you'd have one GOOD movie.

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory: I loved the Gene Wilder one, didn't like the Johnny Depp one.

Christmas Story: I didn't think this movie was all that great in 1983 and having it crammed down my throat every year makes me hate it all the more.

ET: I hated this when I first saw it and haven't seen it since.

Passion of the Christ: Bad, bad, bad movie!

The Village: Why does Shyamalan keep making movies? I liked the one about comic books and the rest have just been stupid.

Aeon Flux: Liked the cartoons, the movie was horrendous

Napoleon Dynamite: Out of sheer curiosity, I rented this thing to see why it was regarded as this fantastic comedy. One of my brothers happened to be visiting at the time and watched it with me. As soon as it was done, we looked at each other and commented on how much it sucked. The popularity of this movie still baffles me to this day.

Blair Witch Project: Believe it or not, I STILL get periodic requests at my reference desk at the library I work at for the "real" Blair Witch story and I have to tell these ninnies that it wasn't real! I thought the movie was an overrated piece of crap and I was glad when those dumb, annoying kids met their doom at the end of the movie and I didn't have to watch that stupid movie any more.

Well...I'd add more to the list but I'm worn out from ranting about these.


Dennis


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Why all the E.T. hate??

Its a timeless classic makes me cry everytime.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 25, 2008)

Snow White. I understand its artistic merit and I understand what a profound step it was in American film history. I just can't get into it. I watched it a number of times as a child, and I liked it then, but now I just can't watch more than half an hour of it.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2008)

Spiderman 3

So much wasted potential.


----------



## altered states (Oct 25, 2008)

_Citizen Kane, Casablanca, Singing in the Rain, Modern Times_, and most of the rest of the "canon." I don't know what it is, but I have a real problem watching virtually every movie made before 1968 or so. I guess I'm a real child of the 70s, because the staginess and stylization of older movies just gets in the way of my enjoying them. Everyone seems to be mugging and shouting all the time. I fully realize this is just me and I don't have any grounds to defend this prejudice.

_Rushmore_, and everything else Wes Anderson has ever done. I appreciate that he has his own sensibility, but it's a sensibility I dislike. Or rather, I just don't get it. I try though, having seen every movie he's made, wanting to like them.

_Lost in Translation_. Perversely slow, self-conscious, with film school freshman-level style and faux depth. Nothing like (what feels like) 7 hours of ultra-privileged people battling with ennui. Yuk.

_Magnolia_. Another case of slow, wanky, mopey bullshit posing as art.

_Welcome to the Dollhouse_. This should have been right up my alley, as everyone I know LOVED it, and the brother character was pretty much me in high school. But to me, it was painfully self conscious and the "humor" had no wit - it was all just gratuitous meanness, and everything is mired in tired suburban stereotypes that had been better explored elsewhere. And it wasn't the negativity - Todd Solonz's next movie, _Happiness_, is relentlessly negative and hateful and it's one of my favorites!

I also hated _Titanic_, though I first saw it on video on an old TV so granted I missed out on the epic grandeur of it all, such as it was. I watched it with a friend who was also seeing it for the first time and we were laughing like hell by the time the boat tipped over. _A Night to Remember_ had more believable special effects in my opinion!

_Solaris_. A smart filmmaker friend from Poland told me this was the best science fiction movie ever made and insisted we not talk til I watched it. I did and turned it off after 40 minutes. Again, I'm willing to chalk it up to just me and my stunted sensibility (i.e., not getting it), but I think I now have a glimpse into why the USSR lost the cold war.

_Shrek_. I watched this with my niece (my first time, her fiftieth) and somehow knew at the time that it was setting a bad precedent. I'd enjoyed _Toy Story_, which pulled off the dual adult/kid sensibility thing in a less cloying, clunky sort of way. Now all kids movies seem to be all snarky and self-conscious like this and we're stuck with it. (I have high hopes _Coraline_ may rescue us from this trend next year.) Also, it's unforgivable that a movie about accepting differences in people makes one of its recurring jokes about the king being short. Just shows the cynicism of the people behind this.


----------



## altered states (Oct 25, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Lost in Translation. UGH!! :doh: I wanted to reach through the screen and throttle them both. Every 2 minutes I was yelling (thank goodness it was on DVD at my house!) STOP FUCKING COMPLAINING AND GO THE HELL HOME IF YOU'RE SO FRIGGIN UNHAPPY!!! I swear my blood pressure goes up just thinking about that God awful movie.



Yes! Sorry - didn't see this before I posted my own rant on it, but please allow me to bitch on this piece of shit some more. I too am hyperventilating just thinking about it. I swear, unfair as it is, I absolutely hated not only all the characters in this but Sofia Copolla herself, as I assumed anyone who would write characters like this and expect us to care about them must be as loathsome as her creations. Only a person raised with a silver spoon in her mouth and every possible advantage in life would find fault in the boyfriend who's just trying to make money and advance his career and maybe doesn't find his subject THAT horrible just because she doesn't know who the fuck Evelyn Waugh is. Reminds me of design students at 30K a year private colleges I've lectured who turn their noses up at work for money.... but I digress....

And yeah, you're in JAPAN with MONEY. Something tells me you can find SOMETHING to do. I've been in cities alone where I don't speak the language. Know what? I grab a map and hit the streets and get lost for a while and maybe learn something about myself and the world. I'd give a digit to be able to do that even twice a year, but I have a goddamn mortgage and a daddy who won't bail me out if I dare produce something as useless and awful as this.

Bottom line is that I would love to redo this with Godzilla at the end ripping that fucking hotel out of its foundations and eating it like an ear of corn.


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

By the way folks, I will have to open a can of whoop ass soon, if people don't stop hating on Moulin Rouge.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 25, 2008)

Casablanca, Titanic, Pretty Woman, Dirty Dancing, Mrs Doubtfire, all make me boak, urgh!


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Oct 25, 2008)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Whatever was the point? They never say anything.

Now, Contact, I liked. That's for people with a brain.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 25, 2008)

the lion king.

guhh


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2008)

The Lion King 2.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 25, 2008)

Dude wheres my car...


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 25, 2008)

_Fight Club_-I think you can sum up how stupid the movie (and book) are with Tyler's little rant about kudzu vines up the Sears Tower as somehow symbolic of man going back to nature; it's too bad kudzu is an invasive species imported from Japan back in the early 1900s (and never mind the instantaneous travel from NYC-Chicago in a world where superhighways are used to dry venison). Stylistically the film looked like a GAP commercial for MMA wear.

_Lost in Translation_-How having a famous dad and dating Spike Jonez gives you artistic license to make a plodding brain fart; look at Bill Murray, he's being quirky and depressed! OMG, Japanese people have foibles that appear strange and comical to outsiders!!

_Donnie Darko_-

_(Senior year of high school, in front of the school during lunch break) _

*Me*: Yeah, so I thought _Two Towers_ was pretty awesome.

*Virtually every kid in my high school*: Have you seen _ Donnie Darko_? 

*Me*: No, what is it?

*VEKIMHS*: It's like, oh man, oh man, this movie's so good, like, oh man, there's this human size bunny and, oh man, it's soooooo trippy man. Like, the bunny, oh man, seriously, this movie rules and time travel.

*Me*: Ok, so what's it about?

*VEKIMHS*: Oh man, time travel, and this kid, he's like supposed to die and, oh man, like, oh man, the rabbit suit and a jet engine, oh man and time travel...you like sci-fi, you'd probably love it! I have the dvd in my locker, oh man, you need to see this.

*Me*: ...ok, let me borrow it.

_(the next day)_

*VEKIMHS*: So wasn't _Donnie Darko_ the greatest movie ever?

*Me*: Screw that movie, it was retarded!

*VEKIMHS*: You're just not intelligent enough to get cinema...oh hey, can I cheat off you on the Chem midterm this afternoon?


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

I can't find anything with Tom Cruise in it that is worth my time.He's just awful.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Oct 25, 2008)

The Forbiden Kingdom---uggg garbage


The English Patient ---"quit telling your stupid story and just die"!!--Elain from Seinfeld

Dirty Dancing---the ending was so predictable and stupid.

Juno---was just a waste of time to watch


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

Juno -- I know no teenagers who are that self aware, cynical and articulate. I'm sorry but she sounded like a twenty something. A LATE twenty something. Nearly a thirty something. Not a sixteen year old girl raised in a small town. Gimme a break.

Prizzi's Honor -- hated hated hated hated hated the ending.

Lady in the Water -- two hours of my life that I will not get back. But I'm pretty sure I'm not alone in that regard.

Any stupid Christmas movie with the guy from Home Improvement. 

Any teen movie that revolves around a cheerleading competition or a musical. Please. 

Stars Wars movies. I hate them all. I do, OTOH, enjoy some Star Trek (TNG and DS9) and I loves me some Red Dwarf.


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Juno -- I know no teenagers who are that self aware, cynical and articulate. I'm sorry but she sounded like a twenty something. A LATE twenty something. Nearly a thirty something. Not a sixteen year old girl raised in a small town. Gimme a break.



Now although I did enjoy Juno, I definitely agree she had a touch of Dawson's Creek Syndrome!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Now although I did enjoy Juno, I definitely agree she had a touch of Dawson's Creek Syndrome!!



Yep. Oh and as for Moulin Rouge? I hated it so much I didn't see it. I KNEW I would hate it. I'm not sure how I knew that but I've avoided it like the plague.


----------



## bexy (Oct 25, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yep. Oh and as for Moulin Rouge? I hated it so much I didn't see it. I KNEW I would hate it. I'm not sure how I knew that but I've avoided it like the plague.



Thats exactly like me and Titanic. I'll never, ever watch that film.


Although Moulin Rouger is a bloody masterpiece. You are missing out!!


----------



## tattooU (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh god, i can't stand Napoleon Dynamite. It wasn't even funny when i was drunk. And i'm easily entertained!

Anything involving hobbits just makes me angry. Was forced to watch the first one in the theater, the second one at home and threatened anyone with incredible violence if they made me watch the third one. i haven't had to hurt anyone so far. 

i didn't like the remake of Halloween either. i just get so angry that current moviemakers feel the need to rehash old horror movies and give the serial killers some psychological reason for their murderous sprees. It's a MOVIE. It's FAKE. Who cares why Michael Myers kills people?! He just does it and it's awesome. End of story LOL


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll add to the list first by saying I agree with any of the "Modern" horror films. Nowadays, it's basically just throw some motley group of Teenagers and see how many we can scare/kill in just 2 hours. I swear with some, absolutely no thought goes into the writing. Though I'm just one of those people that prefers a plot and characters, and not just blood and action.

ANY DISNEY SEQUAL. I'm sorry. I might be neglecting one or two, but if I can't think of them, I'm going to assume they actually don't exist (NOTE: PIXAR DOESN'T COUNT).

Only two movies did I walk out on in theater, for different reasons. WHITE OLEANDER - I think I just didn't comprehend that movie. Not saying it's bad, I just couldn't finish it. And SUM OF ALL FEARS - Ben Affleck playing Jack Ryan in a "prequal" that actually takes place in the modern era, based on a character by Tom Clancy, that was originally portrayed by Alec Baldwin and _Harrison Ford_... EPIC FAIL.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 26, 2008)

I loved Lost in Translation, but thats for another thread..

Basically anything that Seth Rogan dominates I hate, for some reason I just don't like him.


----------



## Victim (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree that Close Encounters was boring as hell.

Brokeback Mountain. I couldn't stand this. For what seems like the whole first half of the movie, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING happens.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 27, 2008)

lost in translation.

donny darko.

about schmidt.

Little Miss Sunshine.

King Kong. (new)

Burn After Reading.

Anything starring those bland one-dimensional ice queens Nicole Kidman and Gwyneth Paltrow.

Anything starring those desperate-for-a-laugh idiots Ben Stiller and Will Farrell. It's amazing a genius like Owen Wilson is second banana to these turkeys.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 27, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'll add to the list first by saying I agree with any of the "Modern" horror films. Nowadays, it's basically just throw some motley group of Teenagers and see how many we can scare/kill in just 2 hours. I swear with some, absolutely no thought goes into the writing. Though I'm just one of those people that prefers a plot and characters, and not just blood and action.



The flip side to the modern horror equation of suck are the majority of Asian horror films and their hollywood remakes where some idiot thinks using filters to give everything blueish hue and throwing in a ghost with pale skin and jet black hair makes for EPIC HORROR MASTERPIECE. 

An hour and a half of buildup and half glimpses of the monster for ten minutes of "Oh yeah, this person suffered some trauma when they were alive so they became a ghost, since you just uncovered the secret behind it I think that means they're free to pass on...OR ARE THEY


...thanks for giving me $10"


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory [I think it's called? The one with Jonnny Depp in it]


The Others [I think it's called? The People think their house is haunted then it turns out their the dead ones?]


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 27, 2008)

HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL 1,2,3,ect. 


THEY NEED. TO QUIT MAKING. THOSE STUPID ASS MOVIES.




My Friend LOVES them.
I'm like "WHAT ARE YOU? 9? " 


Baby Mama - It had like. Maybe. Two funny lines. The rest was pretty much predictable.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL 1,2,3,ect.
> I'm like "WHAT ARE YOU? 9? "



My niece's birthday is tomorrow. She will be.....9. Her birthday party today included going to see HSM... I have heard about parents of these young kids CRYING over these movies and loving them.:huh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> My niece's birthday is tomorrow. She will be.....9. Her birthday party today included going to see HSM... I have heard about parents of these young kids CRYING over these movies and loving them.:huh:


I Just really can't stand those things.
Same with movies like "Bring it on" ... They just make me wanna gag. Seriously.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Just really can't stand those things.
> Same with movies like "Bring it on" ... They just make me wanna gag. Seriously.



I've got to admit.... I've never seen any of the high school musical movies. However, I did go see High School Musical on ice with a friend and her son. I loved it... Anything that is cute and fun and musical for kids, and not trashy/inappropriate, I'm all about. I'm 24, fairly rational and mature.

I think I just really appreciate it when they put something out there for kids that isn't total smut. Cause most of it nowadays is.


----------



## garbled (Oct 27, 2008)

Forrest Gump, i hate it with a passion its basic message is that stupidity and conservatism are wonderful essentially its the the george w bush of movies


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 27, 2008)

garbled said:


> Forrest Gump, i hate it with a passion its basic message is that stupidity and conservatism are wonderful essentially its the the george w bush of movies


 I have to disagree about the message. To me, it seems apparent that the message is "make the best of whatever hand you're dealt"...since the tag line is "Life is like a box of chocolates....eetc". His intelligence level and political/personal views were merely part of the storyline.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 27, 2008)

Nearly every single movie Ben Stiller has ever been in. Most notably, _Meet The Parents_, _Meet The Fockers_ (HA! SEE IT'S FUNNY 'CUZ IT'S NEARLY LIKE SAYING "FUCKERS"! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!), _There's Something About Mary_... all of them except _Dodgeball_, really (& Tenacious D's _Pick of Destiny_, but he only had a small role in that).

Speaking of Tenacious D... Jack Black has made some fucking awful unfunny movies in his time. _School of Rock_ was boring as all hell! Infact, _Pick of Destiny_ was the only film of his I liked.

Nearly every single film Adam Sandler has ever made. _The Longest Yard_ was saved only by Kevin Nash's oestrogen overdose & the bizarre fact that the Great Khali spoke with subtitles.
But, yeah, _50 First Dates_, _Billy Madison_, _Happy Gilmore_, _Anger Management_... & all the rest. Dude simply isn't funny.

And don't even get me started on Will "THE LOUDER I YELL THE FUNNIER I AM!" Ferrell.

Just while I'm here, _Wedding Crashers_ was a load of crap too.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Any teen movie that revolves around a cheerleading competition or a musical. Please.
> 
> Stars Wars movies. I hate them all. I do, OTOH, enjoy some Star Trek (TNG and DS9) and I loves me some Red Dwarf.




You trifle all over my beloved Mean Girls with your first statement and commit blasphemy against the cult of Han Solo with your second! However, with your third and fourth comments you are easily forgiven (you freaking huge uber nerd). I am so conflicted


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 28, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> You trifle all over my beloved Mean Girls with your first statement and commit blasphemy against the cult of Han Solo with your second! However, with your third and fourth comments you are easily forgiven (you freaking huge uber nerd). I am so conflicted



You think _you're_ confused. Meet my husband. He has to live with me. Oh and to throw another monkey wrench in to the discussion: I lovelovelovelovelove Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Go figure.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 28, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> _There's Something About Mary_
> _School of Rock_



I reeeally hate both of these.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 28, 2008)

The Happening was a real stinker.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 28, 2008)

Lord of the Rings (all of 'em)

Spiderman

American History X


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> American History X




Aww.. Such a phenomenal movie.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Lost in Translation. UGH!! :doh: I wanted to reach through the screen and throttle them both. Every 2 minutes I was yelling (thank goodness it was on DVD at my house!) STOP FUCKING COMPLAINING AND GO THE HELL HOME IF YOU'RE SO FRIGGIN UNHAPPY!!! I swear my blood pressure goes up just thinking about that God awful movie.



Sorry Goofy, but I HATED that film too. Bored the shit outa me.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't see any mention of BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN.

Ok, maybe it's coz I'm English and I just couldn't understand a word Heath Ledger was saying, but it didn't do anything for me. Also, was watching it with my (then) teen kids, so the buggery scene was a bit...ahem...uncomfortable:blush:


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 28, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> The Happening was a real stinker.



But I don't think anyone liked _The Happening_


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 28, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> The Happening was a real stinker.





Wild Zero said:


> But I don't think anyone liked _The Happening_



Oh, I'm sure somebody liked it. I dunno. I think M Night jumped the shark quite awhile ago. When I saw Lady in the Water I was so angry at the end of it, knowing that I'd lost two hours of my life to cinematic garbage. The Happening had the potential to be even worse, so I didn't even dare.

I'll just pretend that he stopped making movies after The Village (which in and of itself was questionable).



bellyjelly said:


> Can't see any mention of BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN.
> 
> Ok, maybe it's coz I'm English and I just couldn't understand a word Heath Ledger was saying, but it didn't do anything for me. Also, was watching it with my (then) teen kids, so the buggery scene was a bit...ahem...uncomfortable:blush:



I thought it was a completely lame movie. I tried to watch it. I mean, I love Heath Ledger and that other guy is great, too. And guy on guy sex doesn't turn me off (quite the opposite) but I thought it was so GODawful dull and Heath Ledger's accent was AWFUL -- it was like he had a goddamn speech impediment.

I just couldn't stand it anymore. I didn't even make it to the hot boy on boy action.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite - .. DUMB. 

Saw 2-5 - I'm so sad they ruined a good movie by making 87 million sequels. I hate that.


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2008)

Starship Troopers. The human soliders were so fucking stupid they deserved to wind up bug chow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2008)

Highlander was cool. Really dark.

But there was not a Highlander 2, 3, 4 or 5. Its a figment of your imagination. 

The TV series was cool, I'll give you that. but there was *no* sequel.

There can only be one.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 29, 2008)

nipolian dinamite


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

-The Notebook
-Superbad
-Mean Girls
-Borat


----------



## Les8 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm with everyone on Napoleon Dynamite. I COULD NOT understand why everyone was going crazy over this movie. Such a waste of time.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 29, 2008)

Les8 said:


> I'm with everyone on Napoleon Dynamite. I COULD NOT understand why everyone was going crazy over this movie. Such a waste of time.



No doubt Napoleon was for an extremely specific sense of humor. At the start when the kid on the bus asked Napoleon what he planned on doing today and Napoleon answered back in an irritated huff, "Whatever I want!", I knew the filmmaker had a very bizarre and dry sense of humor that not everyone could grasp. It was such a fresh breath of originality and a much-needed departure from the broad, simplistic, sophomoric, dumb fart humor coming from mega-star comedians like Will Farrell and Mike Myers. I loved every second of that movie and enjoyed spending my hard-earned cash buying the DVD. 

If ya didn't like Napoleon Dynamite, you all probably would hate "Ghost World".


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 29, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> -The Notebook
> -Superbad
> -Mean Girls
> -Borat



Borat and Superbad were GREAT!!! At least MOST of Superbad was. And Borat was for the mere fact he was exploiting the real reactions of real people. The results were great.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 29, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL 1,2,3,ect.
> 
> 
> THEY NEED. TO QUIT MAKING. THOSE STUPID ASS MOVIES.



YOU NEED TO STOP SEEING MOVIES MEANT FOR CHILDREN.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 29, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Nearly every single movie Ben Stiller has ever been in. Most notably, _Meet The Parents_, _Meet The Fockers_ (HA! SEE IT'S FUNNY 'CUZ IT'S NEARLY LIKE SAYING "FUCKERS"! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!), _There's Something About Mary_... all of them except _Dodgeball_, really (& Tenacious D's _Pick of Destiny_, but he only had a small role in that).
> 
> Speaking of Tenacious D... Jack Black has made some fucking awful unfunny movies in his time. _School of Rock_ was boring as all hell! Infact, _Pick of Destiny_ was the only film of his I liked.
> 
> ...



Woooowwww. Did I write this post? It's almost as if I jumped into your soul and guided your fingers to type the above. Ben Stiller and Will Farrell (and Mike Myers) are the anti-Christ. And I hate when friends say "But you need to see *film title*! Will Farrell was really funny in that!". I hated him ten years ago when he wore that cheerleader skit on SNL to death and I hate him even more now. Ben and Will simply cannot play anything other than smarmy because they've mastered that so well they don't know how to do anything else. They're all three desperate and pathetic clowns.

I actually liked Adam Sandler in Happy Gilmore.

And yeah, what the hell happened to Jack Black? He was a comedy maverick that just became a whore that accepted any shitty role thrown his way. School of Rock was soooo bland and tame. I was surprised by all the publicity that movie got. And now Seth Rogan is starting to make these quickly-made lame ass movies. He started off great though! All of these fools need to slow the fuck down and create the kind of movies that made them successful in the first place.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Borat and Superbad were GREAT!!! At least MOST of Superbad was. And Borat was for the mere fact he was exploiting the real reactions of real people. The results were great.



I hated Superbad. I don't find teenage sex and drinking to be funny.

Oh, and I need to add on Anchorman.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 29, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Woooowwww. Did I write this post? It's almost as if I jumped into your soul and guided your fingers to type the above. Ben Stiller and Will Farrell (and Mike Myers) are the anti-Christ. And I hate when friends say "But you need to see *film title*! Will Farrell was really funny in that!". I hated him ten years ago when he wore that cheerleader skit on SNL to death and I hate him even more now. Ben and Will simply cannot play anything other than smarmy because they've mastered that so well they don't know how to do anything else. They're all three desperate and pathetic clowns.
> 
> I actually liked Adam Sandler in Happy Gilmore.
> 
> And yeah, what the hell happened to Jack Black? He was a comedy maverick that just became a whore that accepted any shitty role thrown his way. School of Rock was soooo bland and tame. I was surprised by all the publicity that movie got. And now Seth Rogan is starting to make these quickly-made lame ass movies. He started off great though! All of these fools need to slow the fuck down and create the kind of movies that made them successful in the first place.



Wow. Praise from Caesar.

I really enjoy some of Jack Black's stuff. I'm a huge Tenacious D fan (even went to see them in Dublin this year) which is probably why I liked _Pick Of Destiny_. There's alot of silly dick, fart & pot jokes in there, but the music & such is top-notch. Knowing that I liked Jack Black & heavy metal, my friend Amy told me to go & see _School of Rock_: "They even talk about Motorhead & stuff"... A strange reason for recommendation if ever there was one. I didn't make it to the cinema to see it, but my girlfriend & I rented the DVD one night... I was SO bored by the film! I couldn't believe this was the same guy who'd written all those hilarious songs I'd loved. The amount of hype around it was definitely over-blown. The film was so forgettable.

Same could be said for Mike Myers. I love _Wayne's World_ (& _Wayne's World 2_). Even _So I Married an Axe Murderer_ was funny. But Austin Powers didn't do much for me & the successive sequels were worse. I haven't seen _The Guru_, but word has it I'm not missing much.

Ben Stiller & Adam Sandler are guys I just can't get into. I went to see _Meet the Fockers_ (I think) in the cinema. Everyone around me was laughing so hard... I was wondering what the hell was so funny! As for why I went to see a film starring an actor I hate, my friend was the assistant manager. He comped a few of us, so I saw it for free (& I still felt ripped-off).

And I kind of enjoyed _Napoleon Dynamite_ & I also liked _Ghost World_, which, as Les noted, is in a similar vein (also I have a huge crush on Thora Birch:wubu.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 29, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> -The Notebook
> -Superbad
> -Mean Girls
> -Borat



Ughhh I hate Borat too. Absolutely not funny.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Ughhh I hate Borat too. Absolutely not funny.



And overly quoted.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> And overly quoted.



If I hear 'very nice' one more time...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> If I hear 'very nice' one more time...



UGH!
I knowwwww.

:doh:


----------



## The Fez (Oct 30, 2008)

Borat and Napolean Dynamite are the main two that come to mind


----------



## AnotherJessica (Oct 30, 2008)

Les8 said:


> I'm with everyone on Napoleon Dynamite. I COULD NOT understand why everyone was going crazy over this movie. Such a waste of time.


DITTO! Gosh I couldn't even watch the entire thing. I am just happy to not hear so many references to the movie lately!


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Borat and Napolean Dynamite are the main two that come to mind


*disappointed tears streaming down chubby cheeks* 

-------
ok, I hate Dreamworks animation movies. why do grown ups fall for this crap?

Disney all the way, man.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 8, 2008)

_Shaun of the Dead_- NOT! FUNNY! Why this "comedy" was so universally praised is a mystery to me. I barely cracked a smile throughout the whole thing. Simon Pegg is perhaps the king of unfunny comedies (even moreso than Will Ferrell). It was probably made into something it wasn't because it was British. I've seen genuine zombie films that were much, MUCH funnier. If Pegg wanted to see an example of how to blend horror & comedy he should've watched _Evil Dead II_.


----------



## tattooU (Nov 8, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> _Shaun of the Dead_- NOT! FUNNY! Why this "comedy" was so universally praised is a mystery to me. I barely cracked a smile throughout the whole thing. Simon Pegg is perhaps the king of unfunny comedies (even moreso than Will Ferrell). It was probably made into something it wasn't because it was British. I've seen genuine zombie films that were much, MUCH funnier. If Pegg wanted to see an example of how to blend horror & comedy he should've watched _Evil Dead II_.



OMG, Blasphemy!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 8, 2008)

garbled said:


> Forrest Gump, i hate it with a passion its basic message is that stupidity and conservatism are wonderful essentially its the the george w bush of movies



so, you saying that you hate those with disabilities?


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 8, 2008)

ANY and ALL modern "horror" movies - The Saw series, Hostel, etc. Slasher films with all that blood is NOT scary.

Titanic - Leonardo diCrapprio can't act himself act himself out of a wet papper bag

Napoleon Dynamite - WTF is that all about?


----------



## olwen (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, my art-house movie loving friend doesn't get why I dislike Jean Luc-Goddard films. How about because I've seen at least three of them and don't remember what I saw or who was in them or the plots...just lots of white backgrounds and running. I don't even remember if that was the same film or different ones. I just find his movies kind of empty. I know they're saying something, but yeah, I just can't get excited about any of it.


----------



## olwen (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so many people hated Lost in Translation and Napoleon Dynamite and Donnie Darko, that I feel the need to defend those movies:

Lost in Translation - What I took away from it was that it was about two lonely people trying to find meaning in their lives, knowing how empty their lives were despite their relative success. I know a lot of poeople my age struggling with the problem of 'how do I find meaning and fulfillment in my life.' If both characters had met at different points in their lives or if they were closer in age they'd have been great lovers. I thought the film was kind of touching. I like character driven movies _because _they are a little slow. The plot isn't what moves the movie along, but the interaction between the characters is. I like when Bill Murray does these types of films (Broken Flowers was another good one too. Jim Jarmush doesn't always hit them out of the park, but that was a good one.)

Napoleon Dynamite: I love this movie because it's so stylized and absurd. The characters are either over the top or too subtle depending on how you look at it, and the time period could have been the 1980's or now. I liked the ambiguity and the pacing, and the humor. I think this movie is a case where the absurdist slant works and doesn't go over one's head, like I feel the way Monty Python does sometimes. 

Donnie Darko: I do think the writer tried to cram too many ideas into one movie, but I do think it raises interesting questions about the nature of reality, and where one belongs in it. Plus Frank the Bunny is kinda creepy, but in a cool way, and Jake Gyllenhall is just plain hot.

So now, I also want to say I agree the M. Night Shamylan should just stop making movies altogether.


----------



## olwen (Nov 8, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> _Shaun of the Dead_- NOT! FUNNY! Why this "comedy" was so universally praised is a mystery to me. I barely cracked a smile throughout the whole thing. Simon Pegg is perhaps the king of unfunny comedies (even moreso than Will Ferrell). It was probably made into something it wasn't because it was British. I've seen genuine zombie films that were much, MUCH funnier. If Pegg wanted to see an example of how to blend horror & comedy he should've watched _Evil Dead II_.



Oh come on! The scene where they were hurling vinyl records at zombies was hilarious. How could you not have laughed at that? 

Evil Dead II??? It sucks worse than Army of Darkness. I just don't even know where to start with either of those movies. I hated em both.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

Rojodi said:


> ANY and ALL modern "horror" movies - The Saw series, Hostel, etc. Slasher films with all that blood is NOT scary.
> 
> Titanic - Leonardo diCrapprio can't act himself act himself out of a wet papper bag
> 
> Napoleon Dynamite - WTF is that all about?



The first _Saw_ is good not because of the blood- which is really the ornament added on- but the plot. It's simple, it's directed well, and it's terrifying. The sequels are pretty crap, because they focus more on the sadistic traps than anything else, but the first one set out to do something very dark and very different, and it worked.

Leo DiCaprio is a damn good actor. I can't speak for his abilities in _Titanic_, but he was outstanding in _The Departed_, and I look forward to seeing more of his moves (I've heard he was really good in _The Aviator_, as well).


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The first _Saw_ is good not because of the blood- which is really the ornament added on- but the plot. It's simple, it's directed well, and it's terrifying. The sequels are pretty crap, because they focus more on the sadistic traps than anything else, but the first one set out to do something very dark and very different, and it worked.
> 
> Leo DiCaprio is a damn good actor. I can't speak for his abilities in _Titanic_, but he was outstanding in _The Departed_, and I look forward to seeing more of his moves (I've heard he was really good in _The Aviator_, as well).



He was brill in whats eating gilbert grape as well, but since then it's all want down hill for him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey hey hey- I would have done Jack....... :blush: 

I love the weirdness of Donnie Darko.....nothing like it

I also love Napoleon Dynamite- like Olwen said- it's the absurdity of it all

And I love Boogie Nights....so many people make remarks but it was a great movie, IMO. 

Yes I am supposed to talk about movies I hate so here goes....

I hate most Meg Ryan movies- why in hell do people want to see her? 
and most of those Julia Roberts "romantic comedies". Why do people pay so much money to see romantic comedies? People must because they keep making the dang things...... :doh:

Oh and I wasn't impressed with any of the saw movies- saw the first 2 - and I usually LOVE serial killer movies
The Bone Collector was one of the good ones- Saw had nothing on that one.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 9, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh come on! The scene where they were hurling vinyl records at zombies was hilarious. How could you not have laughed at that?


Because it's not funny (nor is anything Simon Pegg has done, really). I really can't understand the praise heaped on this film. A friend of mine gave me a DVD of it (he got a free one through some promotional offer), I still felt ripped off (yeah, I used that line about _Meet the Fockers_ too, but it's true). It is really one of the unfunniest "comedies" I've ever seen.



olwen said:


> Evil Dead II??? It sucks worse than Army of Darkness. I just don't even know where to start with either of those movies. I hated em both.


As a parody of over-the-top horror movies, it works. Certainly much better than _Shaun of the Dead_, at any rate.


----------



## olwen (Nov 9, 2008)

Maxx, the problem I have with the evil dead sequals is that they don't need to exist. The only good thing about Army of Darkness is this: "This is my boom stick!" That scene is the only one I like. I've argued about this with horror movie fans and we just never get anwwhere. I like Sam Raimi's work, but I feel like those movies were just practice. 

I think the thing about Shaun of the Dead that works really well for me is the pacing. And I like the running joke about getting to the pub. They just want to get to the Winchester. It's funny that they think a pub is bastion of safety since they spend all their time there. The audience knows it's silly, but the movie is all about how they get there. I think it's brilliant comedy. I guess that's just me.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 10, 2008)

olwen said:


> Maxx, the problem I have with the evil dead sequals is that they don't need to exist. The only good thing about Army of Darkness is this: "This is my boom stick!" That scene is the only one I like. I've argued about this with horror movie fans and we just never get anwwhere. I like Sam Raimi's work, but I feel like those movies were just practice.
> 
> I think the thing about Shaun of the Dead that works really well for me is the pacing. And I like the running joke about getting to the pub. They just want to get to the Winchester. It's funny that they think a pub is bastion of safety since they spend all their time there. The audience knows it's silly, but the movie is all about how they get there. I think it's brilliant comedy. I guess that's just me.


Eeeh... we just have different taste in movies. But that's why they make chocolate & vanilla, 'cause you like crappy ice-cream.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 12, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> _Citizen Kane, Casablanca, Singing in the Rain, Modern Times_, and most of the rest of the "canon." I don't know what it is, but I have a real problem watching virtually every movie made before 1968 or so. I guess I'm a real child of the 70s, because the staginess and stylization of older movies just gets in the way of my enjoying them. Everyone seems to be mugging and shouting all the time. I fully realize this is just me and I don't have any grounds to defend this prejudice.



What? Citizen Kane? As a creative person, don't the brilliant montages of extreme focus in both fore- and background speak to you at all? The cinematography is fantastic. It's a visually magnificent film!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 12, 2008)

olwen said:


> Okay, so many people hated Lost in Translation and Napoleon Dynamite and Donnie Darko, that I feel the need to defend those movies:
> 
> Lost in Translation - What I took away from it was that it was about two lonely people trying to find meaning in their lives, knowing how empty their lives were despite their relative success. I know a lot of poeople my age struggling with the problem of 'how do I find meaning and fulfillment in my life.' If both characters had met at different points in their lives or if they were closer in age they'd have been great lovers. I thought the film was kind of touching. I like character driven movies _because _they are a little slow. The plot isn't what moves the movie along, but the interaction between the characters is. I like when Bill Murray does these types of films (Broken Flowers was another good one too. Jim Jarmush doesn't always hit them out of the park, but that was a good one.)
> 
> ...



Agreed! Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 12, 2008)

I side with Elaine. The English Patient.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 12, 2008)

doh...........triple post!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 12, 2008)

doh.................


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 12, 2008)

olwen said:


> Okay, so many people hated Lost in Translation and Napoleon Dynamite and Donnie Darko, that I feel the need to defend those movies:
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon Dynamite: I love this movie because it's so stylized and absurd. The characters are either over the top or too subtle depending on how you look at it, and the time period could have been the 1980's or now. I liked the ambiguity and the pacing, and the humor. I think this movie is a case where the absurdist slant works and doesn't go over one's head, like I feel the way Monty Python does sometimes.




I think you need to go to Idaho. Serious. Preston, Idaho. These characters were not over the top, lol, I went to high school with these people (or characters like these people) and it isn't absurd! lol. Life really is like that in small towns in Idaho.....I should know, I went to high school in Salmon, Idaho...population 3,300. It is a great film though. 

_______________________________________________________________

Now for my selection. I HATE Titanic. HATE IT! Waited 2 hours in line at the theatre so see it. Fell in love with Kate Winslet..she took my breath away, but I freakin hate that movie. I like the story of the real titanic...but something about that movie just wasn't right for me. The love story was lame and typical and boring. So yeah. I'm the one female in the world who hates the Titanic. I also hate the quote " Im the king of the world" and I hate that stupid song by Celine Dion and going on and on. grrr. hate it, lol!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Momento--I tried to like this movie because people I know were raving on it. I just didn't get it, I hated the whole format of bouncing back and forth and he was so lost and confused he had me frustrated and confused. Sorry to anyone who like this movie but I found it ponderous torture and gave up.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't beleive the reverence for Crash (The Paul Haggis film). It was patronizing to the point of insult, superficial, and as heavy handed as they come. Although, I did enjoy the slapstick.


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 12, 2008)

Scarface - I just never understood all the hype about it, and I finally saw it and I wasn't that impressed. I especially got sick of it after watching cribs on MTV and EVERY SINGLE ONE of the black rappers pulled out their scarface DVD, and they were like "mayne this movie is wassup mayne ya'll gotta see it mayne". I personally think they don't even like the movie, they just own it and show it off to get the "badass" reputation . Kinda like how they all have cristal in their fridge.


----------



## olwen (Nov 12, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Eeeh... we just have different taste in movies. But that's why they make chocolate & vanilla, 'cause you like crappy ice-cream.



Oh snap. I just got burned. When I think of a snappy comeback....



BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think you need to go to Idaho. Serious. Preston, Idaho. These characters were not over the top, lol, I went to high school with these people (or characters like these people) and it isn't absurd! lol. Life really is like that in small towns in Idaho.....I should know, I went to high school in Salmon, Idaho...population 3,300. It is a great film though.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> Now for my selection. I HATE Titanic. HATE IT! Waited 2 hours in line at the theatre so see it. Fell in love with Kate Winslet..she took my breath away, but I freakin hate that movie. I like the story of the real titanic...but something about that movie just wasn't right for me. The love story was lame and typical and boring. So yeah. I'm the one female in the world who hates the Titanic. I also hate the quote " Im the king of the world" and I hate that stupid song by Celine Dion and going on and on. grrr. hate it, lol!



LOL, if people in small towns in Idaho are really like that, then all I can say is Sweet. That's funny as hell. It also makes me feel a little elitist and somehow like a goober.

Titanic's not my favorite movie either. I don't understand how it made so much money.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> Scarface - I just never understood all the hype about it, and I finally saw it and I wasn't that impressed. I especially got sick of it after watching cribs on MTV and EVERY SINGLE ONE of the black rappers pulled out their scarface DVD, and they were like "mayne this movie is wassup mayne ya'll gotta see it mayne". I personally think they don't even like the movie, they just own it and show it off to get the "badass" reputation . Kinda like how they all have cristal in their fridge.



Yeah....I just couldn't really dig a guy that said "say hello to my little friend" either.......


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah....I just couldn't really dig a guy that said "say hello to my little friend" either.......



haha oh how I love a good double entendre.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Momento--I tried to like this movie because people I know were raving on it. I just didn't get it, I hated the whole format of bouncing back and forth and he was so lost and confused he had me frustrated and confused. Sorry to anyone who like this movie but I found it ponderous torture and gave up.



gahhh. i love memento.


----------



## ladle (Nov 13, 2008)

I only got round to watching Reservoir Dogs last week....yeah...I know I am slow..but still...
I just could not really enjoy it. Great characters, amazing actors.
But just didn't really enjoy it.
Rant over


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 13, 2008)

ladle said:


> I only got round to watching Reservoir Dogs last week....yeah...I know I am slow..but still...
> I just could not really enjoy it. Great characters, amazing actors.
> But just didn't really enjoy it.
> Rant over



I've noticed that a lot of movies are like that... Great cast, interesting topic, crappy movie.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 13, 2008)

Shakespeare in Love. The only thing good about it was the Joseph Fiennes' fantastic jacket.


----------



## Melian (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate Arm Pit...er...Brad Pitt. Hence, I can't sit through any movie that has him in the cast. Seven, Fight Club, Interview with the Vampire, etc. I thought they all sucked balls.

So many of my friends want to argue with me about why these movies are supposedly good...but I just can't agree!


----------



## altered states (Nov 13, 2008)

olwen said:


> Lost in Translation - What I took away from it was that it was about two lonely people trying to find meaning in their lives, knowing how empty their lives were despite their relative success. I know a lot of poeople my age struggling with the problem of 'how do I find meaning and fulfillment in my life.'



Okay, yeah, I got that too, and I think that's what annoyed me so much: ennui is totally alien to me. If I was in Japan, even under imperfect circumstances (being paid to be in a commercial, waah, or being with a fiance who happens to be focusing on the job he has to do, double waah), somehow, someway, I'd find a way to have a great time, or at least an interesting one. I've had the blues, I've had serious relationship issues where I wanted to kill myself and/or my partner, but somehow I just never got around to the moping part. Wanna find meaning and fulfillment? Go out and take a walk and see the world and get out of your head for a while. 

This is subtle thread throughout all the Sophia Copolla movies I've seen. She's one of those people who seems to resent people taking enthusiasm or positivity from life. Being perpetually alienated is not the same as being deep.



olwen said:


> If both characters had met at different points in their lives or if they were closer in age they'd have been great lovers. I thought the film was kind of touching.



Touching? Creepy! Daddy issues being smeared all over the place. 



olwen said:


> I like character driven movies _because _they are a little slow. The plot isn't what moves the movie along, but the interaction between the characters is. I like when Bill Murray does these types of films (Broken Flowers was another good one too. Jim Jarmush doesn't always hit them out of the park, but that was a good one.)



I think the mopey 00s Bill Murray has become as much of a cliche as the wacky 80s one. Ya basta, Bill. In Rushmore (though I hated that too) it was kind of a novelty, but now he's what, 40 movies in with the same character? Christ.


----------



## altered states (Nov 13, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> What? Citizen Kane? As a creative person, don't the brilliant montages of extreme focus in both fore- and background speak to you at all? The cinematography is fantastic. It's a visually magnificent film!



Yeah, I know, it's irrational - I may be the only human being on earth who wasn't into this, and I swear it's not to be perverse. I love some of the visual aspects of older movies but the staginess turns me off so much that I can't enjoy the movies as movies. I like to "get lost" in movies and the mugging and shouting of dialog just keeps me from losing it. 

My cousin, who's a major movie buff and far more knowledgeable than me on the subject has promised to program a weekend film festival-as-intervention with all movies made before 1965, even if he has to hold my eyes open with prongs a la Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 15, 2008)

"The Godfather"- I have a limited attention span & I started watching it after midnight... no way was I going to be able to keep up with it. Since then, I have a considered opinion that this film is pretty boring. 

Also, it insists upon itself.[/Peter Griffin]


----------



## olwen (Nov 15, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Okay, yeah, I got that too, and I think that's what annoyed me so much: ennui is totally alien to me. If I was in Japan, even under imperfect circumstances (being paid to be in a commercial, waah, or being with a fiance who happens to be focusing on the job he has to do, double waah), somehow, someway, I'd find a way to have a great time, or at least an interesting one. I've had the blues, I've had serious relationship issues where I wanted to kill myself and/or my partner, but somehow I just never got around to the moping part. Wanna find meaning and fulfillment? Go out and take a walk and see the world and get out of your head for a while.
> 
> This is subtle thread throughout all the Sophia Copolla movies I've seen. She's one of those people who seems to resent people taking enthusiasm or positivity from life. Being perpetually alienated is not the same as being deep.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately ennui is not foreign to me. Plus I like all those existential french novels from the early half of the 20th century. I just get bored easily. One of the reasons I'd hate to be immortal is trying to figure out how to pass the time. I also get the daddy issues. It's a topic worth exploring if it's important to you. I think I like the mopey Bill Murray better than the funny one, but he's always played sarcastic characters and he does it so well.

What I really find to be tiresome are movies about grown men who don't want to grow up. There are way too many of those. So films from a woman's perspective (and therefore different themes) are refreshing to me.


----------



## olwen (Nov 15, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Yeah, I know, it's irrational - I may be the only human being on earth who wasn't into this, and I swear it's not to be perverse. I love some of the visual aspects of older movies but the staginess turns me off so much that I can't enjoy the movies as movies. I like to "get lost" in movies and the mugging and shouting of dialog just keeps me from losing it.
> 
> My cousin, who's a major movie buff and far more knowledgeable than me on the subject has promised to program a weekend film festival-as-intervention with all movies made before 1965, even if he has to hold my eyes open with prongs a la Clockwork Orange.



I hope your cousin includes a few pre-code (MPAA production code that did away with things like nudity, explicit depictions of drug use, adultery, ect that was in full force until the 1950's or 60's) movies in the lineup. I think those movies were made before 1930 or something like that. I've seen a few and I was surprised by the subject matter and frankness. In those movies, women were three dimensional you know. They weren't fretfull nags who try to undermine all the men around them, and issues like female sexuality were taken seriously. Part of the reason the code was started was because of the way women were protrayed. People couldn't handle it. I think you should give early films a chance. You might be surprised. I especially like early film noir. A lot of it is formulaic, but at least the women don't sit around on their duffs fretting about bullshit. They're proactive even if they are only femme fatales.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 15, 2008)

Anchor man... Stupid humor to an extreme...


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 15, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I side with Elaine. The English Patient.



amen to that!!


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 15, 2008)

With you all on Titanic. It's so embarassing to know that it is the highest grossing movie in America of all time. I wanted Dark Knight to top it, just so we would no longer have that shame hanging over us. Leo Dicaprio's appeal to good directors is totally lost on me. 

As for mine, I would say Braveheart, Driving Miss Daisy and any of Lawrence Kasdan's films other than Return of the Jedi. The man can't direct traffic.


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2008)

ET. Boring as shit. Tried watching it again a few years ago. Opinion hasn't changed. About as magical as David Blaine.

Any musical that doesn't end with someone being thrown in a furnace. Seriously, fuck the fucking genre. The next person who bursts into song about the power of friendship gets punched in the neck.

Wouldn't say I *hate* the Star Wars movies, but goddamn, they haven't aged well. About the only thing I still like about it is the unintentional incest.

Finding Nemo. Fucking hated it. Hated it, hated it, hated it. The only consolation is knowing that about two billion little Nemos got flushed down the turlet 3 weeks after that piece of shit made a mint.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 15, 2008)

i agree with the wil ferrell, ben stiller comments. i have never seen a wil ferrell movie i liked and i think the only movie i have seen ben stiller in that i enjoyed was 'night at the museum'. i would have to say the top offender in this 'overact and try to pass it off as funny' catagory is jim carey though. i have never seen a movie he did that i liked. even when they are not as blatently stupid as ace ventura, liar liar or series of unfortunate events... his over the top style and intentional stupidity have cost him his shot at doing any serious acting because even when he is trying to be serious (sunshine) you can't get past all the really stupid stuff he has done in the past. 

in the horror genre i would have to say the top horror movie i hate would be jeepers creepers. it was like a bad 50's horror movie...not really scary and so staged. 

speaking of old movies...you will need to remember that it was a whole different time. the studios ran the show...times in general were much more modest and socially repressed. movies were meant to be pretty or have low key social messages...not like the movies of today where pretty much anything goes. 

i would have to say my most unfavorite movie is 'i am legend'. i normally really like will smith...but that movie just stunk. the 'keep away from the creatures' thing went on forever, the dog thing made me sad and then no happy ending. ug.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 16, 2008)

Mini said:


> Finding Nemo. Fucking hated it. Hated it, hated it, hated it. The only consolation is knowing that about two billion little Nemos got flushed down the turlet 3 weeks after that piece of shit made a mint.



Wtf? That last little bit with Dory freaking out about Marlin leaving is such a great scene, because it's not about her forgetteing things or even some kind of romantic attachment...it's deeper than that, it's this moment where she as a character has finally found her place in the world and it's about to be torn away and...I just went on a rant...whoops....

Ok, movies I don't like...
James Bond...any of them. They're just so boring, and the hero is so...such an asshole. Like nothing ever goes wrong for him, aside from random love interest or partner dying. I dunno, just doesn't do anything for me.

The Others...I guessed the ending to the damn thing based on trailers alone...ugh, such an abysmal waste of time...


----------



## fiore (Nov 16, 2008)

Fargo. In one ear and out the other.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 16, 2008)

The Machinist. Blah nonsense.


----------



## tattooU (Nov 16, 2008)

Ugh! i _hate_ James Bond. Same freakin' storyline rehashed a billion times. 

_So_ over it.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 16, 2008)

Most movies mentioned already, most movies in general, especially the majority of the tripe that comes out these days. Comedy has hit an all-time low, although Judd Apatow can still make me laugh. Horror has always been a stupid genre to me (I like suspense on the other hand). War movies mostly suck and they are the kind of film that I feel bad for watching, given the content, and yet I can't deny the fact that I am fascinated with war and the effects it has on everyone involved, especially the regular grunt. So some war movies are great, most aren't. Will Farrell used to make me laugh and then I realized he sucks. Same with Mike Myers. Yada yada.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate Elf so much.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 16, 2008)

Huge kudos to everyone who mentioned anything with Ben Stiller. There's no variation in his comedy, only in what animal attacks him for ten minutes.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 17, 2008)

Solaranite said:


> Huge kudos to everyone who mentioned anything with Ben Stiller. There's no variation in his comedy, only in what animal attacks him for ten minutes.



Well, most of his mainstream stuff is that way. The Royal Tennenbaums is good, and I liked Mystery Men (but I think that's a whole other topic..."Movies ONLY You Like"


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 17, 2008)

Twilley said:


> Well, most of his mainstream stuff is that way. The Royal Tennenbaums is good, and I liked Mystery Men (but I think that's a whole other topic..."Movies ONLY You Like"



I never had the courage for Mystery Men, but you're right about his obnoxiousness being subdued as supporting cast in The Royal Tennenbaums. I just chalk that up as a victory for the oppressive soundtrack. I was still so releived when Owen Wilson ran over the dog.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 17, 2008)

Moulin Rouge (this includes Romeo and Juliet) - Could never get into either of them, and although I don't deny the originality of making "Like a Virgin" into a can-can musical number, it wasn't for me.

Napoleon Dynamite - As many here have said, the nerd community seems to want to issue this in the mail along with samples of Tide, but it never appealed to me. Something about sympathizing with a nerd who's more pitiable than yourself.

Passion of the Christ - Said before many times, it's snuff porn for Christians, plus any time you change the story for dramatic effect, it immediately becomes fictional and shouldn't be applauded as a dramatic retelling.

Hellboy 2 - Most people gushed over the cinematography and the special fx, but I felt it was almost Batman and Robin campy. Doesn't hold a candle to the original.

Lost In Translation - Again, mentioned several times here. I get what the movie was trying to convey, but Bill Murray wouldn't have been my choice for the role.

Memento - Another 'innovative' movie. Maybe I'm too ignorant to appreciate the subtleties but it was just too full of itself.

Pan's Labyrinth - I wouldn't necessarily 'hate' this one, but I for one was totally taken aback by how they pushed it as a fantasy and it was really a war drama. Very, very violent, almost unnecessarily so. Sucky ending.

Lady In the Water - M. Night Shamalamadingdong. There are very few movies that Paul Giamatti works well in as a lead, and this wasn't one of them. The guy with the massive muscle arm? I just saw him as a world-champion masturbator. The girl in the water was cute, but I liked her better when she filled out a bit in the years to follow.

Knocked Up - A Seth Rogen feature that had nothing to offer. One of the most annoying 'it' girls around (Katherine Heigl) in an almost unbelievable storyline. Only bright points are the Dr. Ken scenes (esp. the uncut improv on the DVD).

As with Les Toil, anything with Ben Stiller, with the exclusion of Tropic Thunder (mostly for Jack Black and Robert Downey, Jr.) and There's Something About Mary. Owen "Penisnose" Wilson is another I really don't care for...amazing how a guy can be 'unique' with a nose like that but a woman in Hollywood has to get it shaved down to nothing with a surgeon.

A group of what I like to sing-song as, "This is the film that never ends". Something that wastes 3+ hours of my life I will never get back and don't really go anywhere:

Eyes Wide Shut
Magnolia
English Patient


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it won about a blazillion awards but I HATED Forrest Gump...it was so long it could have been twelve different boring movies. *Sigh* hate this movie so much. 


Run Forrest.....run...................


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys ready? The Big Lebowski. Here's another: Trainspotting. Two of the most woefully overrated snoozes. Amelie kind of bit too, the parts I was awake for.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Lady In the Water - M. Night Shamalamadingdong. There are very few movies that Paul Giamatti works well in as a lead, and this wasn't one of them. The guy with the massive muscle arm? I just saw him as a world-champion masturbator.



If you view Shymalan as the world-champion masturbator, this film was funny enough to see twice. Can't help you on Knocked Up or Memento.


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh crud I forgot Interview with a Vampire...ugh...Tom Cruise you are NO Lestat. That movie sucked (no pun intended) on so many levels! 

A note for future reference....just because we slap a blond wig on someone doesn't mean they are going to looks sexay.


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2008)

Con_ 'ouch can I have my eardrums back please?'_ Air


----------



## Carol W. (Nov 17, 2008)

Without a doubt, 2001 A Space Odyssey. Back in my salad days, this movie was touted as the ne plus ultra of all movies ever made. I thought it sucked. And I still think so. 

Also, Godfather II. It so was NOT better than its predecessor, damn it!! And Sweeney Todd. I love Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter as much as anyone, but they just couldn't save this mess, which was too dark and gory even for me. And that's saying something.....


----------



## Canonista (Nov 17, 2008)

Victim said:


> Okay, the 'movies only YOU liked' thread is off to a good start. So let's look at the other side. What movies do everyone else think are great and you don't like?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...




A-freakin'-men.

I also hate any movie with Will Ferrel in it. Being loud and obnoxious just isn't funny.

Yeah, Titanic sucked too. I like DiCaprio in most of his other stuff, though. Aviator almost sucks. If there weren't an abundance of aircraft and women, it'd definitely suck.


----------



## Victim (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll throw in with 2001 as well. In space, nobody can hear you dying of boredom, or confusion.


----------



## Canonista (Nov 17, 2008)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2008)

people hate so many movies i find astoundingly good, it's entertaining. also goes to show how deeply objective the movie experience is, akin to music or art, and why subjective ratings as such most often fail miserably.

with that said, i can't think of many movies i hate. i find some to be overrated, but i can usually almost always take something away from a film, and if it looks like total shit i doubt i'd see it in the first place. i'd have to subject myself to something in order to "hate" it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> Scarface - I just never understood all the hype about it, and I finally saw it and I wasn't that impressed. I especially got sick of it after watching cribs on MTV and EVERY SINGLE ONE of the black rappers pulled out their scarface DVD, and they were like "mayne this movie is wassup mayne ya'll gotta see it mayne". I personally think they don't even like the movie, they just own it and show it off to get the "badass" reputation . Kinda like how they all have cristal in their fridge.



I totally agree...I thought this movie sucked when I first saw it WAY back in high school.

Then, a few years ago, I suddenly see this stinky movie being promoted as a cult classic and merchandised like hell...I'm like, why? I see youngsters praising this movie which came out before they were born. 

I watched it for the first time in about 25 years and I still hate the movie!



Dennis

PS: I'm also baffled by the popularity of "Donnie Darko"


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> No doubt Napoleon was for an extremely specific sense of humor. At the start when the kid on the bus asked Napoleon what he planned on doing today and Napoleon answered back in an irritated huff, "Whatever I want!", I knew the filmmaker had a very bizarre and dry sense of humor that not everyone could grasp. It was such a fresh breath of originality and a much-needed departure from the broad, simplistic, sophomoric, dumb fart humor coming from mega-star comedians like Will Farrell and Mike Myers. I loved every second of that movie and enjoyed spending my hard-earned cash buying the DVD.
> 
> If ya didn't like Napoleon Dynamite, you all probably would hate "Ghost World".




I hated "Napoleon Dynamite" but I loved "Ghost World".


Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2008)

Some people sometimes think I am weird for liking Boogie Nights.....the back and forth about Napoleon Dynamite reminds me of that. The humor is almost....subtle. It's outrageous......but so blandly, insanely, typically geeky in nature that you can miss it....but it captures some of us.

I love Welcome to the Dollhouse, too. It's a humor like that......


----------



## Ivy (Nov 17, 2008)

It's a Wonderful Life.

i'd sooner swim in a river of rancid beef juice than sit through that crap.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 17, 2008)

Ivy said:


> It's a Wonderful Life.
> 
> i'd sooner swim in a river of rancid beef juice than sit through that crap.



Would it be cool if the rancid beef juice was in a swimming pool underneath a dance floor?


----------



## olwen (Nov 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> You guys ready? The Big Lebowski. Here's another: Trainspotting. Two of the most woefully overrated snoozes. Amelie kind of bit too, the parts I was awake for.



Oh man, blasphemer to all. I dunno, read the book Trainspotting and you'll see why the movie was good. This is one of those rare cases where the movie was better than the book. I like Irvine Welsh, but the book...there were tooo many characters, even more than in the movie and he didn't devote any time to developing any of them and I think the story suffered for it. The movie was like the way the book should have been and dude, the soundtrack, it's good. Cmon, cmon. And Amelie, is like one of the few movies that actually make me feel good after it's over. How can you not like the lawn gnome? Best use of a lawn gnome ever. And surely watching The Big Lebowski, makes you want to have a white russian afterwards.


----------



## olwen (Nov 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some people sometimes think I am weird for liking Boogie Nights.....the back and forth about Napoleon Dynamite reminds me of that. The humor is almost....subtle. It's outrageous......but so blandly, insanely, typically geeky in nature that you can miss it....but it captures some of us.
> 
> I love Welcome to the Dollhouse, too. It's a humor like that......



Both those movies are awesome. 

I can think of another one I hate - Batman, not to be confused with Batman: The Movie. No, I'm talking about the one with jack nicholson. I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Batman the super hero and I think this movie just...the caped crusader looses brownie points everytime that movie is seen. It should be destroyed, every copy. Worst batman movie ever, and you know what else, all of Tim Burton's batman movies suck big huge hairy fucking balls. If I could make all those movies disappear I would. They're just cartoony and silly, and not in a campy good way either.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh man, blasphemer to all. I dunno, read the book Trainspotting and you'll see why the movie was good. This is one of those rare cases where the movie was better than the book. I like Irvine Welsh, but the book...there were tooo many characters, even more than in the movie and he didn't devote any time to developing any of them and I think the story suffered for it. The movie was like the way the book should have been and dude, the soundtrack, it's good. Cmon, cmon. And Amelie, is like one of the few movies that actually make me feel good after it's over. How can you not like the lawn gnome? Best use of a lawn gnome ever. And surely watching The Big Lebowski, makes you want to have a white russian afterwards.



I never ever want to read that book.

Amelie, the parts I was awake for, was...precious.

Lebowski has two funny people. Art chick and THE JESUS. The rest of it is glib randomtainment for Will Ferrell fans.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I never ever want to read that book.
> 
> Amelie, the parts I was awake for, was...precious.
> 
> Lebowski has two funny people. Art chick and THE JESUS. The rest of it is glib randomtainment for Will Ferrell fans.



I hate Amelie. I felt like I was watching the same scene over and over for an hour, except it had a different background in each scene. I think I had watched almost the whole thing and couldn't take it anymore and got up and left. I felt the same way I did with Lost In Translation. I wanted to reach through the screen and shake her and scream "DO SOMETHING!!"

(but the actress is cute as a button)


----------



## furious styles (Nov 18, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Lebowski has two funny people. Art chick and THE JESUS. The rest of it is glib randomtainment for Will Ferrell fans.



haha, you're not getting the multifaceted humor in the awkwardness and hilarious social experiments. it's an onion of a movie, man.


----------



## olwen (Nov 19, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I never ever want to read that book.
> 
> Amelie, the parts I was awake for, was...precious.
> 
> Lebowski has two funny people. Art chick and THE JESUS. The rest of it is glib randomtainment for Will Ferrell fans.



Ouch. My pancreas. 

Dude, you're a harsh critic. Don't ever change.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 19, 2008)

I found Amelie a bit annoying. First of all, I've never seen the people of Paris look so very monochromatic, and the whole discussion around Renoir's painting The Boating Party Lunch was cloying. Blech.



exile in thighville said:


> I never ever want to read that book.
> 
> Amelie, the parts I was awake for, was...precious.
> 
> Lebowski has two funny people. Art chick and THE JESUS. The rest of it is glib randomtainment for Will Ferrell fans.


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 19, 2008)

olwen said:


> .....and you know what else, all of Tim Burton's batman movies suck big huge hairy fucking balls. If I could make all those movies disappear I would. They're just cartoony and silly, and not in a campy good way either.



I am just the opposite, if I see Tim Burton's name I am going to LOVE it, if only on principle...but mostly the artwork.


----------



## altered states (Nov 19, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Amelie, the parts I was awake for, was...precious.



Yeah, I wanted to throw her into Canal St. Martin. 

...but just to drag this from the Lounge into dirtier places, there is a very hot BBW in the opening sex montage. Somewhat redeems it for me.


----------



## ladle (Nov 19, 2008)

I LOVED the Matirx.....but why the HELL did they have to ruin it with parts 2 and 3....they are SHITE. I want to go to the studio and demand my money back. I guess they see the $ signs rather than be content with what was a great first film. God help me if they make prequels.....lmao


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 19, 2008)

ladle said:


> I LOVED the Matirx.....but why the HELL did they have to ruin it with parts 2 and 3....they are SHITE. I want to go to the studio and demand my money back. I guess they see the $ signs rather than be content with what was a great first film. God help me if they make prequels.....lmao



My mate proposed a great ending to The Matrix Trilogy:
After all that crap with the sun coming up, we see Keanu Reeves sitting up in bed & saying, "Dude! I just had the most excellent dream!"
Then he does air guitar!

That would have made it all worth it.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm with ya all on Amelie, The Matrix, Burton's Batman, The Big Lebowski--and here's another for ya: Pretty much anything by Terry Gilliam. His work looks amazing, but he just doesn't spend much time developing a story for these vehicles.

And I despised Eternal Lightness of Being, Adaptation, and I didn't get much out of Burn After Reading.


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> My mate proposed a great ending to The Matrix Trilogy:
> After all that crap with the sun coming up, we see Keanu Reeves sitting up in bed & saying, "Dude! I just had the most excellent dream!"
> Then he does air guitar!
> 
> That would have made it all worth it.



Dude you so should o directed the last 2 movies.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 19, 2008)

Fight Club - I watch an INSANE amount of movies, and I consider myself to be a hardcore film fan.... and it drives me crazy how like Fight Club so much. 

Scarface - One of the most overrated movies in history....


----------



## Mini (Nov 19, 2008)

Threads like this make me hate people.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> I know it won about a blazillion awards but I HATED Forrest Gump...it was so long it could have been twelve different boring movies. *Sigh* hate this movie so much.
> 
> 
> Run Forrest.....run...................



Damn. You and me both. I've NEVER seen a sappier corn-fest. Every five minutes either someone dies or Forrest does or says something heart-wrenchingly endearing. And the stirring music was sooo emotionally manipulative. Whenever a scene was drowned by violins I'd be thinking, OK, I guess this is where I'm supposed to sob like the rest of the audience...for the 60th time.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2008)

Frank Abagnale said:


> Fight Club - I watch an INSANE amount of movies, and I consider myself to be a hardcore film fan.... and it drives me crazy how like Fight Club so much.
> 
> Scarface - One of the most overrated movies in history....




Hated Fight Club (I mean, what the FUCK was that movie about??). And I *loved *Scarface. It was so over-the-top gangstah and Pacino played it to the tippity TOP.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Mini said:


> Threads like this make me hate people.



Get that hate on film.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2008)

Mini said:


> Threads like this make me hate people.



I so agree, Mini. Who in their right mind couldn't love _Napoleon Dynamite_???


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 19, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Damn. You and me both. I've NEVER seen a sappier corn-fest. Every five minutes either someone dies or Forrest does or says something heart-wrenchingly endearing. And the stirring music was sooo emotionally manipulative. Whenever a scene was drowned by violins I'd be thinking, OK, I guess this is where I'm supposed to sob like the rest of the audience...for the 60th time.


awwww, i loved that movie.


----------



## Mini (Nov 19, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> I so agree, Mini. Who in their right mind couldn't love _Napoleon Dynamite_???



Or Fight Club? It was satire, dammit! You're not supposed to like the Space Monkeys. They're MORONS. That's the point.

As Ed Norton says in the commentary track, it's basically watching frat guys who take themselves too damn seriously, but taken to a ridiculous (and, in my opinion, fucking hilarious) extreme. 

Couple that with some of the most stylish movie-making *ever* and you've got a fuckin' awesome movie.

/Also liked Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Mini (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Get that hate on film.



If you know someone who'd pay me to film my hatred, let me know.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 19, 2008)

Mini said:


> Threads like this make me hate people.



with everything out there that you already hate, i fear you're approaching critical mass.


----------



## Mini (Nov 19, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> with everything out there that you already hate, i fear you're approaching critical mass.



Please, hate doesn't have mass. I can cram infinite hate in my heart.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 19, 2008)

The thing about Napoleon Dynamite is that I think some people who dislike it tend to overthink it and try to "get it" too much. Sort of a "what's the point?" approach, when there really isn't a point to it. It just is. I love the movie; for me it's kind of a zen thing. I just sit back and let the sweet oddness wash over me, and in the end, the big nerd dances and wins. Yay. Napoleon's dance scene never fails to make me smile. 

Fight Club is excellent, too, but Mini already expressed its excellence articulately, so I'll leave it at that. 

I cannot, however, defend my deep and abiding love for Starship Troopers. I know it's not a particularly good movie, but I love it anyway. 

I was very surprised to dislike The Big Lebowski, because I usually love the Coen brothers (Fargo's definitely in my top 10). It had some funny things in it, certainly (helloooo, The Jesus and I did laugh very hard when they had the wind-oops moment with the guy's ashes), but for me, the Dude was so extremely irritating to me that I just couldn't enjoy the movie at all.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 19, 2008)

(This one only really applies to the Austin Powers fans. As there are many who refuse to watch ANY of them, or just simply hate Mike Myers, it's not really one only I hate)

Austin Powers: Goldmember. Okay. I enjoyed the first two actually. I could sit and watch the first two without any problems. But the third one makes my brain hurt. The only part of it I like is that Mini-Me becomes Mini-Powers. The rest is just ugh.


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2008)

Superhero movies. Spiderman, Batman etc all bore the crap out of me.
....I feel very alone in this (hahah)


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Mini said:


> If you know someone who'd pay me to film my hatred, let me know.



Filming hate should be reward, in and of itself. Now I know you are just a little lambo.


----------



## Mini (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Filming hate should be reward, in and of itself. Now I know you are just a little lambo.



Please, people have been on to me for years now.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I cannot, however, defend my deep and abiding love for Starship Troopers. I know it's not a particularly good movie, but I love it anyway.



Having seen ST at least four times, I've come to realize this is arguably THEE greatest and most effective comic book movie EVER. As much as I love Iron Man and the first and second Spider-Man movies, ST represents classic kids comics like nothing I've ever seen. It is literally a comic book on film. The main dude doesn't even look human! He looks like a freakin' super-hero--and it works! 

Buckeroo Banzai should have been just as good as ST, but somehow it wasn't. Every time I see Buckeroo I always hope it'll get better. It ain't bad, but it's far from great.


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 3, 2009)

I absolutely hated "Juno"

It was so pretentious, I almost puked.
Not even Jason Bateman and Michael Cera (who I love with all my heart) could save this trainwreck.


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

alan_koenig said:


> I absolutely hated "Juno"
> 
> It was so pretentious, I almost puked.
> Not even Jason Bateman and Michael Cera (who I love with all my heart) could save this trainwreck.



You are insane that movie was awesome. 

But looking at your avater pic we can all tell your insane LOL


----------



## salvadordalilama (Jan 8, 2009)

Citizen Kane!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 8, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Damn. You and me both. I've NEVER seen a sappier corn-fest. Every five minutes either someone dies or Forrest does or says something heart-wrenchingly endearing. And the stirring music was sooo emotionally manipulative. Whenever a scene was drowned by violins I'd be thinking, OK, I guess this is where I'm supposed to sob like the rest of the audience...for the 60th time.


One thing you have to realize about any Zemeckis film: If it existed as a popular book beforehand, he will take the contents, run it through his lower intestine and then shit out a script that bears almost zero resemblance to the characters and story we love. Primary example: Contact. Totally, eternally, smugly RUINED the original theme of the book, and the only reason I watch it is that it's one of the few science fiction movies that gets (most) of the science right. Matt McCoughnahey as a hippie priest theologian? Your sibilant underbite, let me show you it.

In regards to Les' comment, read the original Forrest Gump novel by Winston Groom. It was NOT a schlockfest, and the parts they didn't bother to put in the movie imho would have totally rocked it and changed the theme of it. But no, we had to go all Tom Hanks sappy with it.

That and Gump apparently fellated the Academy so much that year they forgot about a unique film gem called Pulp Fiction, and the baddest motherfucking Supporting Actor in the wurl', Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2009)

James Bond movies... I really don't know why. I just can't get into them 

Especially the new ones... I dislike Daniel Craig with a passion.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 8, 2009)

Southland tales any one? =_=


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 14, 2009)

It's interesting that Guy Ritchie's Snatch is one of my all-time favorite films, but I really dislike his first attempt, Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels immensely. Maybe it's because Snatch had better actors, a quicker story and somewhat more intense music. Perhaps it's because Jason Statham was a minor character in LSTSB. It could also be the guy playing Harry in LSTSB reminded me too much of the actor who played King Théoden in The Lord of the Rings, and I just didn't like him.

Snatch also had much more of Brick Top, which to me made the movie 20x more interesting. All I can say is it's painful trying to sit through LSTSB again (seeing if I just missed something) and realize how bad it is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> James Bond movies... I really don't know why. I just can't get into them
> 
> Especially the new ones... I dislike Daniel Craig with a passion.




I couldn't get into that one with him either- all he did was effing kill people the whole damn movie it seemed. What in hell happened to the finesse and romance of the other James Bonds? Pierce Brosnan, FTW :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

george83 said:


> You are insane that movie was awesome.
> 
> But looking at your avater pic we can all tell your insane LOL



Thats why I lurve ya Georgie! 

_Wizard...._


----------

